# Bichpoo sugestions?



## dkclv1 (5 mo ago)

I a new member to the site. Our family has had both poodles and bichons. A little over a year ago we lost our 14 year old bichon. Our hearts were broken. I would like to know if anyone on this site knows of a California/Nevada/ Arizona breeder of Bichpoos? Thank you kindly for your help.


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

Hi there, welcome. So sorry for your loss and I understand why your family would be looking for a mix of the two breeds considering you owned both. Unfortunately though there are no reputable breeders that cross bichons and poodles, and the health issues from the mix could be quite devastating. Bichons and poodles might have similar coats but very different conformations and predispositions to genetic issues. I would suggest going with a miniature poodle or bichon instead from a reputable breeder that health tests and shows their dogs. What temperament are you looking for, that could steer you towards bichons or poodle more? Bichons I believe are going to be the calmer of the two but of course you know we love our poodles here


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Reputable breeders do not cross-breed. I suggest you decide whether you want a bichon frise or a poodle and proceed with buying the one you prefer.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome, @dkclv1. I wish it were under better circumstances. I am so sorry for your loss. 

Poodle Forum does not endorse the deliberate breeding of a poodle with other breeds, so you will not get recommendations for any such breeders here. But this is a great place to chat about the pros and cons of poodles, and to compare them with other breeds. And we’d be happy to help you with your search should you decide to go with a poodle pup. I hope you’ll stick around.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Even though we can't help with finding a cross-bred dog, we'd enjoy hearing about your wonderful bichon. I'm sure you had many reasons to love her. And do tell us about your poodles.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Bichons are such sweet dogs; it must have been truly devastating to lose yours.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

So sorry for your loss. Please post pictures of your wonderful dogs. We'd love to help pay tribute to your wonderful companions.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm sad to hear of your grief and loss. Few of us haven't had our own to go thru so your hope too is known to us.

I'm sorry that PF isn't the right place to help you with your request for a Bichpoo breeder. As several have noted, PF is founded on the love of, and enthusiasm for purebred poodles, and for the preservation of the breed.

We welcome members with poodle crosses because they are part of the poodle family. Their dogs are just as loved and celebrated here.

The difficulty comes with the breeders of crosses, not the dogs. It's actually part of the Poodle Club of America's Code of Ethics that a breeder will never intentionally cross breed.

*As a Breeder, I*

_Plan each breeding selectively toward the goal on improvement of the Poodle, not purely for financial gain_
_Keep accurate records as per AKC rules and regulations_
_Test all breeding stock, as appropriate, for each variety’s genetic and acquired disorders_
_Remain abreast of new genetic testing available and readily participates in current genetic studies_
_*Never intentionally allow a Poodle to be bred to any other breed*_
_Screen prospective buyers or individuals with whom a dog is placed_
_Provide a written contract for all interactions involving the breeding, selling, co-owning, placing and rehoming of my stock_
_Sell puppies with individual records to include:

A Bill of Sale stating the conditions (terms) on which the sale was made
A Pedigree of at least 3 generations
Up-to-date health record
Proof of genetic/acquired condition testing
A reasonable time frame for a return
Never release a puppy before 8 weeks
Sell non-breeding quality puppies with limited registration
Require all non-breeding quality puppies sold to be neutered/spayed
_
_Assume responsibility for the well-being of all dogs sold including taking back adults in emergency situations and finding homes for rescues that have been identified from my breeding when possible_
_As part of my selection as a member of PCA, I acknowledge the responsibilities inherit in that membership and pledge to follow the Code of Ethics of the Poodle Club of America. In addition, if I find I am no longer willing to abide by this document, I agree to submit my resignation form PCA._

This isn't meant as snobbery or elitism. It's intended to preserve and improve the poodle breed. I'd expect the same position from all quality, conscientious purebred breeders.

You've mentioned that you've had poodles and bichons in the past so if you should decide on a purebred poodle, PF can be a great resource.

I hope your heart finds comfort in the love shared before and the joy of opening your heart again.


----------



## beowoof (Dec 6, 2021)

i've always had a soft spot for bichons, they're such sweet dogs. fingers crossed you're on your way to finding your new family member.


----------

